# 2012 Toyota 4Runner SQ+ build



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

So about a year ago I installed a small system in my 4Runner and thought I would be happy with it. Unfortunately that isn't the case. I plan on taking everything out except for the head unit and starting over. I also plan on attending some competitions this year. I'm not using top of the line equipment but I think it will sound pretty good. Depending on how much I get into competing will determine where the build goes next.

Here is the vehicle, a 2012 Toyota 4Runner with a small lift and some aftermarket wheels and tires.










The current system consists of the following:

Kenwood DDX372BT head unit with a Pioneer ND-BC6 camera
AudioControl EQL equalizer
MB Quart RA1000.4 amp
RE Audio SEX12v2 sub in a prebuilt ported enclosure
Alpine SPR-60C 6 1/2 components

The new system is going to consist of:

Kenwood DDX372BT head unit with Pioneer camera
JVC MS-8 DSP
Precision Power P1000.1 amp
Precision Power P600.2 amp
Precision Power P900.4 amp
Precision Power P65c3 component set
Sundown SA18 sub in a CSCStang custome enclosure
Wiring is going to be a mix of Sky High and Soundqubed.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I started the install today. It was a nice day so I wanted to take advantage of it. The first job is fiberglass a-pillars to house the tweeters. I plan on competing in the IASCA rookie class and the MECA street class. Both of these classes require all front speakers to be in factory locations with the exceptions of the tweeters.

This is my first time doing this so bare with me. I'm sure I will make some mistakes but as long as I learn from them that's okay.

Factory pillars.










I went to Home Depot and found some 1-1/2 pvc couplings that the tweeters fit perfectly inside. I trimmed them down to the depth of the tweeter.










I used small pieces of wood and hot glue to hold the mounts in place.










I next wrapped pieces of an old t-shirt and glued it down with hot glue.










After that I put two coats of fiberglass on them. They are now drying. I'm hoping to get some time to sand them and apply some bondo tomorrow. I don't have a garage so I am limited on when I get to work on the install.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool build and good start


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Love the 4runner. Subd for your opinion on the ppi component set.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I was able to get some more work done to the pillars today.

First step, drilled some holes to give the fiberglass something to hold onto a little better. I should have done this at the beginning but I didn't know. I then added one last layer of fiberglass resin. Like I said before, this is a learning experience.










Next step, bondo! This is after sanding the first coat.










This is after adding the second coat. Unfortunately that is all for today since it is now dark and I don't have a garage.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Small change of plans, I have decided to sell the 18" sub and enclosure and go a different route. I just placed an order for three JL Audio 12w3v3 4 ohm subs. I will be putting them in a sealed enclosure.

Anyway, today I managed to freeze my ass off while sanding the pillars with the last few minutes of daylight I'll see for the next few days.

Here is the passenger side, it still has a ways to go but I'm happy with how it is looking so far.










Here is the driver's side.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I didn't get a chance to work on anything yesterday but I did manage to sell the Sundown SA18 sub and I opened up the MS-8 to check it out. So pretty...


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I know my updates are boring but I'm doing them anyway.  

Spent another hour or two working on the pillars, mostly sanding. I have the driver's side ready for primer and some final sanding. The passenger pillar has a little more work to do.


----------



## atownmack (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice 4runner. I like the lift kit on it and the wheels! What sub do you plan on running now that the sa18 is sold?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

atownmack said:


> Nice 4runner. I like the lift kit on it and the wheels! What sub do you plan on running now that the sa18 is sold?


Thank you. I plan on running three JL 12w3v3's in a sealed enclosure. Should be great for SQ and still get somewhat loud when I'm in the mood.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

People ARE watching you....lol


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

capea4 said:


> People ARE watching you....lol


Who, where? What do they want?


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

"I see stereo people"


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh, I have decided to run rear fill so I ordered a pair of PPI P.652 6-1/2's for the rear doors. I will be running them off of two channels of the JBL MS-8.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

What is the plan for "party" button and hatch speakers?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> What is the plan for "party" button and hatch speakers?


It does nothing these days.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

They are getting a little closer every day. I placed the order for vinyl today, it will arrive tomorrow. I really hope it matches up.

I primered the pillars today, it really shows the problem areas. Hopefully I'll finish them up tomorrow and try my hand at wrapping them tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I know you are probably tired of seeing pictures of a-pillars but guess what, I posting more pictures of a-pillars.

The driver's side is done. I got a couple of stretch marks but I think I learned a little something from my mistakes. Hopefully the passenger side comes out a little better.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Passenger side is installed. They aren't perfect but I will live with them for a while. The tweeter isn't hooked up yet and won't be for a couple of weeks.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Driver's side installed. 

Before. 










After. 


























Both.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks good man. Color looks nice


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

optimaprime said:


> Looks good man. Color looks nice



Thank you. 

I received my subs yesterday. Now I'm just waiting for some more techflex and I should have everything. I've also purchased a router, router table, and a table saw. I'm trying to do this build right.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Good job man. I wish I had more time and energy to do my own builds. I've done it before and have mucho respect for what it takes to do it and do it well.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

rockinridgeline said:


> Good job man. I wish I had more time and energy to do my own builds. I've done it before and have mucho respect for what it takes to do it and do it well.


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

It's rough trying work and build and be daddy and husband and what ever else title other people have to be to. Your definitely getting the right tools. And those w3 are bad ass subs. They do just about everything right . I love my 10wt3.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

My fav by far 5th gen 4runner installhttp://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-virtual-audition-forum/128978-2011-toyota-4runner.html
But this one very nice too.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> My fav by far 5th gen 4runner installhttp://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-virtual-audition-forum/128978-2011-toyota-4runner.html
> But this one very nice too.


Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> My fav by far 5th gen 4runner installhttp://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-virtual-audition-forum/128978-2011-toyota-4runner.html
> But this one very nice too.


Can I see pictures of the amps, subs, etc. anywhere?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

lowcel said:


> Can I see pictures of the amps, subs, etc. anywhere?


Ask OP, I think he has FB page dedicated to that install.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Your install is looking really good so far. I really like your work on the A pillar.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

soundstreamer said:


> Your install is looking really good so far. I really like your work on the A pillar.


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Considering I have no garage I doubt I make any progress this weekend.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Even though I'm not able to do anything today I did manage to find a picture showing that all connectionsf or the radio are soldered with heat shrink. I guess I will need to print this picture off later for the judges. Seems like a good idea to put it in this thread so it will be easier to find.










Just for the heck of it, here is the deck installed.


----------



## smt232 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey lowcel, is that a black dash kit or does the lighting just make it look that way? I've been trying to find one for my 2015 trail edition.

PS - I'm from Chucktown also


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

smt232 said:


> Hey lowcel, is that a black dash kit or does the lighting just make it look that way? I've been trying to find one for my 2015 trail edition.
> 
> PS - I'm from Chucktown also



Sorry but it's silver. The lighting is playing tricks on ya.

Howdy neighbor.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

It isn't much but after searching for almost two weeks I was able to find a counter top store that was willing to order me a sheet of Baltic birch plywood. I dug the trailer out of the snow and picked it up this morning.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

New subwoofer enclosure. Some assembly required...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

lowcel said:


> New subwoofer enclosure. Some assembly required...


 Next show us some hair tricks!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Next show us some hair tricks!


First trick will be me trying to grow some more hair.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Just Not Trump style...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Finished my enclosure today. I spent over two hours sanding the middle hole due to the measurement o the JL page being incorrect. 

With that said, this was the first enclosure I have ever built using a router, table saw, and Brad gun. I'm sold!!!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Every time I think I'm done spending money I come home to things like this.


















Can't forget the vinyl.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Well I made a little progress today.

Out with the old. 










Next was some sound deadening. 

Before. 










After. 


























Mostly back together.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Progress is going slow but at least I'm making some.

First off was installing rivet nuts to give me something to bolt my new "floor" down. 


















If you look close you can see all six.










Next was mounting the sub box.










This shows the wiring inside the box, nothing special.










Here is the amp rack, has cutouts for wire and for four fans.










Here is a picture of the back to show the t-nuts.










Amp rack mounted. Unfortunately the security screws I purchased aren't long enough to mount the amps so I get to spend some more money.


----------



## cujoboxer (Feb 7, 2016)

Subbed from a fellow 304er' Nice looking job.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

cujoboxer said:


> Subbed from a fellow 304er' Nice looking job.



Thank you.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Spent some more time on it today. The first thing I did was throw away the amp rack I made yesterday. With the uneven logos it just wasn't going to work. 










I decided to try angling the amps instead. I still need to play with the positioning but it's getting better. 










I love how this cover piece came out. Too bad it will barely be visible once I'm done. 










I managed to get the sub cover panel cut out and half covered prior to running out of daylight.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow nice looking work! Need to hire you to come do my car. Cant wait to listen to it.


----------



## atownmack (Mar 20, 2013)

That looks awesome!

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

soundstreamer said:


> Wow nice looking work! Need to hire you to come do my car. Cant wait to listen to it.





atownmack said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Thanks guys, appreciate it.

Soundstreamer, I'm sure you can find someone much better, and certainly much faster, than me.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Just because.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I just have to say that I find it somewhat amusing that every time I think I'm done spending money I end up on Parts Express or Amazon placing another order.

So far this week I have ordered the following:
1/4" Polycarbonate lexan 6"x34"
1/4" Polycarbonate lexan 16"x16" (had to meet the minimum $30 order)
Six 3/4" neodymium magnets
CA glue
CA Accelerator
ANL fuse holder
Cable ties with screw mounts
Two NVX RCA cables
Two 8 position Terminal blocks
Black & Decker Jig Saw
Three M6x100mm screws
14 Sq feet KnuKonceptz Kno Knoise deadener


----------



## cujoboxer (Feb 7, 2016)

Any chance you will have the 4 runner in the World of Wheels in Huntington on March 6?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

cujoboxer said:


> Any chance you will have the 4 runner in the World of Wheels in Huntington on March 6?


Nope, I'll be in Columbus at a MECA show.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I just came inside after spending a few hours working in freezing temps, upper teens, low twenties. I did manage to get some work done though. I have to admit, I suck at making trim panels but I'm doing my best. I think once I vinyl the pieces tomorrow it will look alright.

First off, amp cover panel.


























To finish it off I used a rabbet bit on the underside to make it easier to wrap and rounded off the amp viewing cutout. I did the cutout 1/4" larger than the lower panel to show off the accent vinyl on the lower piece.


























I also made the top cover panel to go on top of the sub box. It's not that exciting so I only took one picture.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

It's five degrees outside. It's a good day to stay inside and wrap some panels.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice work, enjoyed the fish tank video!! Awesome fish room!!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

gumbeelee said:


> Nice work, enjoyed the fish tank video!! Awesome fish room!!


Thank you on both accounts.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Today was rough, I had to heat up the electrical tape every time I used it.

The good news, my drink stayed cold. 










Hope everyone isn't getting sick of my updates, here is today's progress.


















Here's a short video if it works.



Next I started working on the flux capacitor.


























Another short video.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I worked on the car for six or seven hours today and feel like I got very little accomplished.

I color coded all of the speaker wires.










I then wrapped them in techflex and color coded those.


















Next I made a box to match the flux capacitor to house the speaker connections and the SMD fan controller.










This picture shows the terminal box, it also shows that I covered the flux capacitor and added acrylic.










Next job was attaching the grounds. This is prior to techflex.










So many wires and so much tech flex...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

lowcel said:


> Next I started working on the flux capacitor.


I would take the smaller cable and move it to the opening that's closer to the smaller disto blocks. It looks very unbalanced right now.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

quality_sound said:


> I would take the smaller cable and move it to the opening that's closer to the smaller disto blocks. It looks very unbalanced right now.


Thank you for the feedback. Unfortunately the closer opening is for 8 gauge wire. It will have one more 1/0 cable going out the bottom providing power from the battery. It sort of limits me on my options.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I wasn't able to get much done today. I worked a little while prior to going to the nursing home to visit my mother in law. I'll be doing that quite a bit over the next few days then probably her funeral next week. So, if I can manage to get a few hours in on the stereo I'll consider it a small victory.

Today I managed to run the power wire, the RCA's and the driver's side speaker wires. I also temporarily ran some old scrap wire on the passenger side since I ran out of new wire. I'll be replacing that next weekend.

Pretty power wire techflexed.


















It runs through a rubber boot that was already there.


















Next were the RCA's. Three sets all in split techflex running down the driver's side.










I'm going to try it out with no rear fill first to see how I like it so I only have two sets of RCA's hooked up.










Speaker wires all with their own special color tape so I can identify them.










Running down the driver's side.


















Welp, that's it until tomorrow.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I managed to get everything hooked up today and I finally got to hear it. It's going to take a good bit of tuning but I'm just happy it's playing.

First off, the speaker connections. The red and clear wires will be replaced with blue and black wires once they show up.










A comparison between the Alpine Type R 6's that I removed and the PPI's that I replaced them with.










Midrange and Tweeters hooked up and installed.


























Door speakers hooked up and installed. More sound deadening and MDF speaker rings will be among the first upgrades.


















I'm not sure if this will help any but it certainly won't hurt anything.










All back together.










How's this for an ugly tune?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Dude you rock!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I managed to get a couple of little jobs done today. I wired up the SMD temperature gauge / fan controller. I also wired up the led's. 

I placed the temperature sensor near the P1000.1 amp. 



I also cleaned up the wiring up some in the amp rack.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Quick update from today.

Pretty cardboard.










Followed by wood.










Next, vinyl.










Last but not least, a short video of the rear of the vehicle.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

The weather was perfect today so I took advantage of it and got some work done. 

First job was the front fuse. Nothing fancy, just a Skyhigh ANL fuse holder.










Next was getting the steering wheel controls working. It took me almost an hour to realize that the "remote" was turned off in the head unit. Great way to waste time.

Anyway, these are working.










These aren't.  










After that I finished up hiding the power wire. Next I replaced the old scrap speaker wire that I used last week when I ran out of the purple / black Skyhigh wire. I also ran the wire to place the MS-8 controller in the glove box. I didn't mount it, just placed it in there for now. None of this seemed picture worthy so I won't bore you.

Next job was straightening up the wiring some. Believe it or not this is an improvement.










The final job for the day was work on some more cover panels. I was able to get them cut out and covered, I haven't figured out how to mount them yet. I went with carpet on these pieces, seemed to make sense to me for some reason. I still have one more piece to do. It's only 3" x 53". The problem is that I don't have a 54" board. Crap!


































Welp, that's it for this weekend. Now I'll work on tuning it in the evenings then get back to work on it Friday, clean it up Saturday, then first show on Sunday.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I've spent most of my time over the past couple of days tuning but I also did a couple of small jobs.

The panels on the back were making a little noise and falling off from time to time. I added some Tesa felt tape, some denim insulation, and some deadener to the panels.


































I also added some insulation and some foam tape to the 2.5's in the dash.


















The only downside so far is that my led controller decided to burn up.


















Last but not least I finished up the cover panels behind the rear seat. I do plan on redoing the power distribution in the near future.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

lowcel said:


> I just have to say that I find it somewhat amusing that every time I think I'm done spending money I end up on Parts Express or Amazon placing another order.
> 
> So far this week I have ordered the following:
> 1/4" Polycarbonate lexan 6"x34"
> ...


I feel your pain! Your done a great job on your build!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

My first competion was today, I'm pretty happy with my scores. I competed in MECA Street SQ and install.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Update for today, I sold the JBL MS-8 and ordered a Helix DSP. I guess it's time to learn how to tune.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Big jobs for the day complete. First I removed the MS-8 from the vehicle and packed it up to ship.


















Next I undertook the big job of placing a temporary voltage meter in the lighter.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm working on my system description for the install competition. This will be a lot to remember and I'm sure I'm forgetting some things.

1/0 Power wire from front to back, fused well under 18” from the battery. The power wire goes through the firewall through a rubber plug from the factory, there is no chance of the wire being cut and grounding out. From there the wire runs along the passenger side in a factory channel to a distribution block behind the rear seat which then goes to one of two fuse blocks via 1/0 wire. The first fuse is a single ANL fuse block using 1/0 wire and it goes to the P1000.1 sub amp. The second fuse block has four outputs and uses mini ANL fuses. The first is a 4 gauge wire which goes to the P900.4 amp which powers the PPI 2.5” midrange speakers and tweeters. The second is an 8 gauge wire that provides power to the P600.2 amp which powers the PPI 6.5” door speakers. The third is an 8 gauge wire that provides power to a terminal block which provides power to the LED lights, the temperature controller and fans, as well as the Helix DSP. All items have individual inline fuses. The system is grounded via a factory bolt intended for the child restraint point. All grounds are the same size as the power wires. All wires are covered in tech flex. All wire 8 gauge and up is from Skyhigh Audio. 

The remote turn on lead goes from the head unit to a terminal block behind the passenger side rear seat. It is covered in split flex loom. It goes from the terminal block to the temperature controller turn on and to the Helix DSP. The DSP then provides a turn on signal that is sent to each amp.

The RCA’s are run from the Kenwood DDX372bt head unit down the driver’s side in a factory channel. I ran three RCA’s so that I can easily expand the system if I so choose. I am currently only using one RCA cable from the head unit to the processor. The RCA wires are protected by split techflex. The RCA’s are marked with either yellow, orange, or black electrical tape at approximately 1 foot intervals for identification purposes. 

All of the speaker wire is Sky High 14 gauge wire with the exception of the sub wiring. The sub wire is Sky High 12 gauge wire. The speaker wire runs from the amps to terminal blocks located behind the driver’s side rear seat. From there the speaker wires run along the sides of the vehicle to the front of the vehicle. On the passenger side I ran the wires on the outside of the channel to give them some distance away from the power wire to avoid noise. Once the wires reach the kick panels they split off to their individual speakers. The wires on each side of the vehicle are ran together in 3/8” techflex until they reach the kickpanels. At that point I went with a smaller size techflex for the individual pairs of wires. All wires are covered in techflex from the rear of the vehicle to the front. All speaker connections are soldered with heat shrink or connected via push terminals. All speaker wires are labeled via electrical tape. The Techflex is labeled via techflex indicating right or left sides. I have a “cheat sheet” with all wire color codes. The sub wires are all terminated inside the box with crimp rings and bolted together giving a total ohm load of approximately 1.333 ohms.
The 17 foot NVX RCA cable goes from the head unit to the Helix DSP sound processor. From there four three foot Sky High RCA cables go from the DSP to the three amps. Everything is run active. 

All amps are PPI Phantom series amps. 

The P1000.1 mono amp is running at approximately 1.333 ohms and providing each of the three JL Audio 12W3 amps approximately 300 watts. This is right at the sweet spot that JL recommends. The subs are in a 3.6 cubic foot birch enclosure. The birch was ordered through a local cabinet shop for $88 a sheet. I went with the ¾” birch to save a little weight while not losing any performance compared to ¾” MDF. The enclosure is built with brad’s and wood glue. It is braced between the subs. The front baffle is made of two layers of ¾” birch. The 12 gauge speaker wire runs through the box and is sealed with silicone.

The P900.4 amp powers 2/3’s of the PPI 65c3 component set. The amp is providing approximately 145 watts to each speaker. Two of the channels power the PPI AMT tweeters running at 4,500 hz and up. The tweeters are in custom fiberglass a-pillars that I built and are running off-axis. The a-pillars are covered in factory match vinyl purchased from MiamiCorp out of Ohio (as was all of the vinyl). The other two channels power the PPI 2.5” full range speakers located in the factory locations at the end of the dash. The 2.5” speakers are crossed over at 80hz and 4500hz. These speakers are surrounded by denim insulation and topped off with weather stripping to separate the back waves from the front waves. The speakers are then covered by the factory grills.

The P600.2 amp powers the 6.5” mid-bass speaker from the PPI P65c3 component set. They are crossed over at 80hz. The amp provides each speaker approximately 190 watts. The mid-bass speakers are located in the front doors in the factory locations. The doors are sound deadened with industrial butyl sound deadening. The door panels are deadened with KnuKoncepts sound deadening.

The alarm is a factory alarm with remote and flashing led in the dash.
The front half of the system was built to appear factory to most people walking by or riding in the vehicle. The headunit is mounted in a Scosche mounting kit that matches the OEM radio. The wiring for the head-unit is all soldered with heat shrink protecting the wires. The factory camera was replaced with a Pioneer camera located directly above the Reese hitch which does a great job of protecting it from tire spray. I was able to integrate the factory steering wheel controls using an Axxess ASWC-1 interface. I covered the a-pillars in factory matched vinyl so most people will never even notice that they are custom.

The rear half of the system I wanted to have a little more fun with. It is far from factory appearance however most people walking by will never notice due to the dark window tint. When you open up the hatch you immediately notice the three 12” JL Audio 12W3 subs. When you look down you see the three PPI amps and the Helix DSP relaxing under ¼” clear acrylic. I used color matching vinyl for both the black and the beige vinyl to help it flow with the rest of the vehicle. For mounting hardware I used T-nuts and hex security screws to mount the subs. For the amps and processor I used threaded inserts and hex security screws. The false floor under everything is mounted to the vehicle using rivet nuts and bolts. The sub box is mounted to the false floor and covers the mounting screws. This makes it so that the subs would have to be removed from the enclosure, followed by the enclosure being removed from the false floor in order to remove the false floor. Everything in the back is highlighted with LED’s purchased from Parts Express. The cover panels for the amps can be removed in less than a minute to allow adjustments to be made.

Behind the seat you will notice a power distribution / fuse area and a speaker wire terminal block and SMD temperature controller. These are very easy to access for both safety and convenience. Behind the cover panels on the driver’s side there are terminal blocks for remote, ground, and power. These panels were covered in carpet to match the rear seat and floor.

Everything in the vehicle was installed by myself to meet all class requirements found in the rule book.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I managed to install the Helix today. Install was easy, figuring out the software is above my paygrade. I also tested out the subs for my first time today, they get pretty damn loud!










I also took some pictures of the threaded inserts and security screws holding the processor and amps in place.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I spent over six hours today confirming that I don't know how to tune.

https://youtu.be/5WdxYInTGqc


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I just found the score sheet from the last show I did. I believe this was December 2000.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Just finished my first alarm install in over fifteen years. All wires soldered with either heat shrink or electrical tape and zip ties to keep the tape from coming loose. All wires are covered in felt tape or flex loom.

The brain is mounted in a nice spot hidden pretty well. The backup battery is located under the steering wheel, not in a location that could interfere with the knee airbag. The antennae is located at the top of the windshield on the passenger side. The glass breakage sensor is located on a panel at the bottom of the passenger dash facing the passenger compartment. The led is located on top of the dash. The primary siren is located in the engine compartment. A second siren is located under the passenger side dash.

Soldered connections.

















Taped with zip ties and heatshrink.

















Battery back up and it's control box.


















Primary siren.










Interior piezo siren. I tested it, it's freaking loud!!!










Glass breakage sensor mic. I glued the cable to make sure it doesn't vibrate. The control box is behind the center console.


























The brain.










Antenna.










LED.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Well up until today this nifty thing held my sunglasses.










It now holds a big gob of foam.


















It will eventually house a Director.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Progress pics.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Super badass !


----------



## Drumbass (Mar 31, 2016)

So coooool man!!!! Wish I had your skills!!!!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

optimaprime said:


> Super badass !





Drumbass said:


> So coooool man!!!! Wish I had your skills!!!!


Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. There should be some changes coming in the next few weeks. If all goes well I plan on upgrading amps.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Once again your install work looks great! Really like how you installed the helix remote. Also good job on your MECA judging. For a first show that's a nice score.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

soundstreamer said:


> Once again your install work looks great! Really like how you installed the helix remote. Also good job on your MECA judging. For a first show that's a nice score.


Thank you.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Short video of the install.


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Swedish folk music FTW 

Looks awesome!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I messed around with the truck a little today.

I started on the new power / ground distribution and fuse area. I'll be getting rid of the flux capacitor. Just going to be simple. The ground distribution block is currently in use in the vehicle so I had to use the cover for sizing purposes.










Next I started on my cable upgrades under the hood. I did the grounds, I'll do the power once I buy a fuse block and a couple of more lugs.










Short and sweet.


----------



## Drumbass (Mar 31, 2016)

Checking this thread out every other day, hope to see your update soon!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Drumbass said:


> Checking this thread out every other day, hope to see your update soon!


Thanks. I will receive one new amp today, plan on installing it tomorrow and upgrading the power distribution area while I'm at it. This evening I'll be meeting the buyer for one of my motorcycles so I will be ordering my new mono amp as soon as the check clears. Hopefully I receive it and get it installed prior to my next show on 4/16.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Temporarily installed the new amp. The second Zapco will be delivered on Monday. 










Comparison shot, PPI P900.4 and P600.2.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

lowcel said:


> Thanks. I will receive one new amp today, plan on installing it tomorrow and upgrading the power distribution area while I'm at it. This evening I'll be meeting the buyer for one of my motorcycles so I will be ordering my new mono amp as soon as the check clears. Hopefully I receive it and get it installed prior to my next show on 4/16.


Which show you going to on the 16th?

That Zapco amp is awesome looking and is a beast!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

soundstreamer said:


> Which show you going to on the 16th?
> 
> 
> 
> That Zapco amp is awesome looking and is a beast!



I'll be going to the MECA Crutchfield show on the 16th.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I lucked into some awesome new speakers I plan on trying out, Audible Physics 2.5's for the dash. I will be changing them after the competition next weekend.










I ended up working on a friend's car all weekend. I built a box and some a-pillars for him. He will have to have the pillars professionally upholstered, I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Drumbass (Mar 31, 2016)

What is MECA crutchfield show... I'm just new to this area= =


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Drumbass said:


> What is MECA crutchfield show... I'm just new to this area= =


MECA is a competition organization.

Crutchfield is a very large internet store with a couple of actual stores to boot. They are hosting three shows this year in Virginia.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I've got both amps installed now.

First, threaded brass inserts.










Next, security torx screws.


















New cover panel built. Now I just need to mount the plexiglass and wrap the panel in vinyl.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Love the foam mounting of the Director. How strong is the foam structurally? Did you reinforce it with anything?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

teldzc1 said:


> Love the foam mounting of the Director. How strong is the foam structurally? Did you reinforce it with anything?


Thank you. I covered it in bondo and then removed most of the foam. I also used some ABS plastic for the straight edges.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that a Zapco 1kd running the 3 subs? If so, that seems a bit low on power to have them performing optimally.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Black Rain said:


> Is that a Zapco 1kd running the 3 subs? If so, that seems a bit low on power to have them performing optimally.


JL Audio recommends 300 watts per 12w3 for optimal performance. I'm running at approximately 1.333 ohms so each sub should be getting right around 300 watts.

12W3v3-4 - Car Audio - Subwoofer Drivers - W3v3 - JL Audio - go to the specifiations page.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Finished up the amp install today. I think it turned out pretty nice. 


























Behind the seat looks better too. 










Last but not least, new speakers, Audible Physics.


----------



## Drumbass (Mar 31, 2016)

Badass!! Is it finished yet?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Drumbass said:


> Badass!! Is it finished yet?



Thanks. I doubt it will ever be finished.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

First off, results from my first triple points MECA show. 










Time to start cleaning things up to gain some install points.

I replaced the phillip's screws holding the alarm siren with security screws.










Next I cleaned up my barrier strip area. I think it looks a lot cleaner with the heat shrink tubing. I still intend to replace the phillips screws with security screws.

Before.










After.










I also added some sound absorbing blocks behind the door speakers to absorb some back waves.










Until next time...


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Once again, really nice build. Are you using a 150.6 or a 150.4? Asking because your planning on going 3way, and it looked you were going to be a bit short on power for them.

I likes your sub enclosure, they look just like the one I had in my Kia Sorento with 3 Alpine Type R 12s. What size enclosure did you use for the JLs?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Black Rain said:


> Once again, really nice build. Are you using a 150.6 or a 150.4? Asking because your planning on going 3way, and it looked you were going to be a bit short on power for them.
> 
> I likes your sub enclosure, they look just like the one I had in my Kia Sorento with 3 Alpine Type R 12s. What size enclosure did you use for the JLs?


Thank you. I went with the 150.6 LX. So, 150 watts per speaker. For the subs I went with 3.6 cubic feet (shared). I spoke to Eric Cole from JL a few times and went with the specs that he recommended.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, That's pretty good. Yeah I had my subs in a shared 3.3cuft...but I was giving them more power. They were wired @2.66 so they each saw about 900wrms. I no longer have that enclosure nor that setup installed.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

It's not much of an update but a buddy made fun of me for having exposed wires coming out of the siren. I wrapped them in techflex and heat shrink. Problem solved. 

Before.










After.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I was able to get a few small things done today. First off I got to meet up with @soundstreamer, very nice guy.

After that I went home and started working on a few little details. After all, it's all in the details...

First off, I got rid of the phillips head screws holding the barrier strips. I used threaded brass inserts and security torx screws. 

Inserts...









Torx screws...









Next I put a little velcro between the two speaker cover panels. This tightens it up a hair but more importantly it blocks the light from showing up between the panels.

Before.









Now. I'll get a better picture with the lights on later.









Last but not lease I made a little demostration board to show most of the wiring I used as well as hardware that I've used.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I WANT A DEMO PLEASE!!!! 

I should be at the Ohio show Sunday...

This build is sexy for sure...


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

#1BigMike said:


> I WANT A DEMO PLEASE!!!!
> 
> I should be at the Ohio show Sunday...


Absolutely, just come up and ask.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

#1BigMike said:


> I WANT A DEMO PLEASE!!!!
> 
> I should be at the Ohio show Sunday...
> 
> This build is sexy for sure...



After spending the day at judges training I had the opportunity to listen to Mike's Bug. Holy crap his car sounded good. In the top three of all of the cars I've heard so far. Just amazing. 

I've decided to go home and rip everything out. Mine will never sound that nice.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Bro your truck sounded GREAT and the install is stellar. I wish I had some of your fab skills. 

Folks if you ever get a chance to check this 4Runner out please do so. This truck is clean all the way around. From the sound to the install. I was super surprised by those JL subs.... Still scratching my head (they are good).

Keep up the good work I am sure you are going to get more of those trophies. 

Thank you for your compliments on the bug, it's a work in progress that's for sure.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Third place SQ Street. First place Street Install. Best of Show Install. 

I'm happy. 

To top it off #1BigMike took Best of Show in SQ. The man's car sounds amazing!!!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

After yesterday's terrible scores I'm done. I just took the speakers out of the car. Screw it.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Changed my mind. New speakers installed. 

PPI's on the left, Audible Physics on the right.









Audible Physics on the left, PPI on the right.









PPI on top, Audible Phyics on the bottom.









Door speaker installed.









Last but not least, dash mat installed.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

****'s getting serious.... Good job brother!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I had a pretty good day at the MECA event in Indy yesterday. Met some good people and had a lot of fun. 

BOBOS
Best Of Show Install
Second Place SQ Street
First Place Install Street
Phat Install SPL
Phat Install SQL
Phat Truck SQL
First Place Street 1 0-750 SPL
Second Place Park and Pound 1 0-1000


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like all the hard work is bringing in some serious hardware. Congrats!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome install and congrats on your wins..... The more I look at your build, makes me miss my 3-12s in my Sorento.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Lymen said:


> Looks like all the hard work is bringing in some serious hardware. Congrats!





Black Rain said:


> Awesome install and congrats on your wins..... The more I look at your build, makes me miss my 3-12s in my Sorento.


Thank you both, I appreciate it.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

How do you like the AP speakers?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

teldzc1 said:


> How do you like the AP speakers?


I'm very happy with them and can't wait to hear the tweeters. As happy as I was with the PPI's I'm even more happy with the AP's.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Well I had a pretty exciting weekend. It started off on Friday with ankle surgery.


















Then on Saturday I got bored and made a few stickers.










Then on Sunday I got really bored of being on the couch so I headed to Columbus for a competition. I probably shouldn't have gone but I'm glad I did. I had a great day.










Phat Install
S1 - SPL 2nd place
DB1 - SPL 1st place
RTA - 2nd place
Street Install - 1st place
Street SQ - 1st place
Sound Quality - Best of Show
Install - Best of Show
Best of Best of Show


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats! 

I just had ankle surgery last Tuesday. It's boring as hell on the couch but does get sore after too much activity.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

teldzc1 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I just had ankle surgery last Tuesday. It's boring as hell on the couch but does get sore after too much activity.


Hope you heal fast. I'm supposed to go at least four weeks with zero weight on mine. It's going to suck.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yup same here! Get well!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

This past weekend I went down to Knoxville, TN for a MECA show. I had a great time and had some pretty good results.

Tied for SQL Best of Show, awarded to Charles Haley since he beat me in install and SQ. I only beat him in RTA. Considering he was last years bobos winner at finals I"m very happy with this result. He crushed me in bobos, he is doing 150 db and I'm doing 136's. That is a pretty big advantage.

Street Install - 1st
Street SQ - 1st and $20 
RTA - 1st
Street 1 SPL - 1st
Park & Pound 1 - 1st
SPL Phat Install
SQ Phat Truck
SQ Most Improved

I've got to say, I'm loving these Audible Physics speakers.










I had my 10 day follow up for my ankle yesterday. Once I finished with that I picked up some supplies for my next project.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats on your wins and great job so far at these shows. Seems like they all this work is really paying off.


----------



## b2okane (Sep 23, 2009)

what a great progress and achievement.. 
really motivated by it..


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Black Rain said:


> Congrats on your wins and great job so far at these shows. Seems like they all this work is really paying off.





b2okane said:


> what a great progress and achievement..
> really motivated by it..


Thank you both, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Time for an update on my new pillars. I worked about two or three hours for three days on them and got them ready to cover.










I ordered four way stretch vinyl to do the job. Unfortunately, I received zero stretch. I decided to try anyway.










Unfortunately, it didn't work out. To make it worse I decided to try the other pillar with some two way stretch vinyl I already had. That didn't work either.

This is how they looked after I pulled the vinyl back off. Kind of remind me of Freddy Kruger.


















It took some time with Acetone and a green scuff pad but the glue did come off. Unfortunately the vinyl had pulled some bondo off as well.  










After a couple of hours of cleaning I got back to work on them. This time I added primer to make it easier to get the glue off if I screw up again, or whenever it's time to build them again.

Replacement vinyl should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

It took three attempts, but the pillars are finally covered, dyed, and installed.


















Audible Physics tweeters with quick connects.










A few awards from my first show with the new pillars.

Best of best of show. 
Best of show SQL. 
First place street install. 
Second place SQ Street. 
First place park and pound 1. 
Second place SPL Street 1.










Overall It has been a pretty good first couple of months competing. I have been to seven competitions so far in states including OH, VA, KY, and TN. I've heard a lot of very nice sounding cars and met lots of good people. I'm having a great time playing around in this hobby.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Someone has been cooking and serving up ASS Whippings!!!

Congrats brother...


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

#1BigMike said:


> Someone has been cooking and serving up ASS Whippings!!!
> 
> Congrats brother...


Thank you. I think it's called beginners luck.


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

I seem to recall seeing this build in person...


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

thefordmccord said:


> I seem to recall seeing this build in person...


Maybe a time or two. I don't think you have ever heard it though.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I had another great show yesterday. The highlight was that I was able to hang out with @$1BigMike. His car is simply amazing!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Thought I would post another update. Over the weekend I did two shows, on Saturday I went to Charlottesville, VA for the MECA Crutchfield triple points show. I then drove to New Kensington, PA for a MECA 2x show. I managed some pretty good results. 

Saturday
Best of Best of Show
Best of Show Install
Best of Show SQL
1st place SQ Street
1st place SQ Street Install
1st place RTA
1st place Park and Pound DB1
3rd place SPL Street 1
SPL PHAT Install










Sunday
Best of Best of Show
SQ Street - 1st
SQ Street Install - 1st
RTA - 1st 
SPL - Street 1 - 4th  
SPL - Park & Pound 1 - 1st
SPL - Phat Install
SQL - Phat Install
SQL - Phat Truck
SQL - Best of Show
SQ - Best of Show
Install - Best of Show










Combined.


----------



## HulkSmash (May 22, 2011)

Nice build! Where can you buy the Audible Physics speakers? Not having much luck googling.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

HulkSmash said:


> Nice build! Where can you buy the Audible Physics speakers? Not having much luck googling.


Thank you. 

You can contact Tam Nguyen on facebook or go to https://www.slaacoustics.com/ for more information on the AP's. I for one could not be happier with them.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Been a while but I thought this post by Audible Physics UK was pretty neat. There are certainly better sounding vehicles running AP's but I have been pretty lucky competing so far.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

It's been a while, thought I would post an update. 

To start with I want to mention that I did all of the install, I do the tuning for RTA, but all SQ tuning was done by Chris Zenner, Kyle Ragsdale, Michael Myers, and the tune for finals was done by Steve Cook. I would not have done nearly as well competing without those awesome people. For the install / components I had many suggestions from people on here, facebook, other forums, and from people / judges at shows.

I must say I did much better at finals than I ever expected. I can't wait for next season.

MECA
RTA - World Champion
SQ Street - World Champion
SQ Install - Third Place

IASCA Championship
Novice ISQ - Champion
Novice IQC - Champion

IASCA 3X event
Novice ISQ - 1st place
Novice IQC - 1st place

MECA Peer awards
MECAHEAD of the year
MECA Spirit 
SQL Hatfield and McCoy shared with another member

MECA National Points Champion
SQ Street
SQ Street Install
SQ RTA
SPL Park and Pound 1
SQL Overall


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I can't even count how many times I passed by this truck at Finals. I wish I'd asked for a listen. I missed out on a few demos because people were waiting to be judged and the judges were behind schedule.

If I see you in Ohio, I'll make sure to try to get in there. Great job on the install!

Jay


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

JayinMI said:


> I can't even count how many times I passed by this truck at Finals. I wish I'd asked for a listen. I missed out on a few demos because people were waiting to be judged and the judges were behind schedule.
> 
> If I see you in Ohio, I'll make sure to try to get in there. Great job on the install!
> 
> Jay


Thank you. Next time you see me just ask and I'll hand you the keys for a demo. I do my best to never say no.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

No joke I got to hear it and this 4-runner is on point. Sounded great! Thanks for the demo. The photos don't do the great colors of the build and lighting justice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Congrats on all the final wins! I also saw your truck on Saturday while I was there but I never put it together who you were and asked for a demo.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Congrats on your wins dude.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Babs said:


> No joke I got to hear it and this 4-runner is on point. Sounded great! Thanks for the demo. The photos don't do the great colors of the build and lighting justice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you. I'm glad you enjoyed it. 



cmusic said:


> Congrats on all the final wins! I also saw your truck on Saturday while I was there but I never put it together who you were and asked for a demo.






robolop said:


> Congrats on your wins dude.



Thank you all very much. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted. I'm currently on injured reserves but big changes are coming to the 4Runner once I'm able. Last year I did all of the labor myself, this year I'm getting a bit of help on a couple of things. The majority of the tuning will be handled by Steve Cook again this season. I'm going to play around some and try to learn but that's going to take some time.

Sneak peaks.

New pillars built by Steve Cook. Each of these will house a Ram 2a and a Ram 1a.










I'm moving my Director from the sunglasses compartment to the lower dash. Ed Rice and his buddy Darin are handling this project for me. It's nice having friends with 3D printers and skills.  

Still under construction.










I will be adding a second battery under the hood, an XS Power D3400. This will help out the D3400R that I already have in the factory location.

Picture of battery. The Great Dane in the photo is to show battery size.  










I'll be using a Shrockworks dual battery kit in order to mount the second battery.










Next will be a new dsp. I'm upgrading from the regular Helix DSP to the DSP Pro MK2.










I'm also adding a little more power. I purchased a second Zapco Z150.6 LX and two additional Zapco Z1kd amps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2017)

Looking good sir.....

Great choice in equipment..... tons of powah....

Also, Mr. Cook will do a great job for you sir.... one of the finest tuners around...

Can't wait to see and hear this.



lowcel said:


> It's been a while since I posted. I'm currently on injured reserves but big changes are coming to the 4Runner once I'm able. Last year I did all of the labor myself, this year I'm getting a bit of help on a couple of things. The majority of the tuning will be handled by Steve Cook again this season. I'm going to play around some and try to learn but that's going to take some time.
> 
> Sneak peaks.
> 
> ...


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

SQ_TSX said:


> Looking good sir.....
> 
> Great choice in equipment..... tons of powah....
> 
> ...


Thanks. Steve did my tuning towards the end of last season, his tune is what let me do so well at finals.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhhhh. I was wondering who the pillars were for. 

They turned out great. I look forward to hearing this again sometime this season.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Trying to really add some serious headroom to your setup. Go Go Go.... So is that 1kd per JL sub then or are you switching your sub setup too? What are the plans for amp placement? Don't think they are going to fall in where the others were....lol.

Keep the build going. Awesome.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

ErinH said:


> Ahhhhh. I was wondering who the pillars were for.
> 
> They turned out great. I look forward to hearing this again sometime this season.


Yep, they are allll mine.  Steve is the man, I can't wait to see / hear them.  

I'm always happy to give demos, just ask and I'll hand you the keys.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Black Rain said:


> Trying to really add some serious headroom to your setup. Go Go Go.... So is that 1kd per JL sub then or are you switching your sub setup too? What are the plans for amp placement? Don't think they are going to fall in where the others were....lol.
> 
> Keep the build going. Awesome.


Once all is said and done I'll probably have an extra 1kd amp. I'm switching subs, going with two OnCore SM12's. I wasn't completely sure what I was going to do for subs when I placed my amp order. Having a spare can't hurt though.

I'm redoing the entire cargo area, I've got a lot of ideas in my head. I just hope that one of those ideas turns into reality.

I'm also debating head units still. I'm not sure if I'm going to stick with the Clarion NX706 or if I'm going to go with the Sony RSX-GS9.


----------

